# Not sure what I should do?



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie has had diarrhea for the past couple of weeks. Though I had it under control last week as there was some solidity to the stool, but the past couple of days she's been leaving small spots of black tarry diarrhea on the floor. Not sure if it's a stomach virus which seems to be going around or what. Been feeding in small doses and she's been wanting to eat grass cause her stomach's upset. It's 1:30 and I just gave her a little pepto. If I had a trusting vet, I would have took her already, but I guess it's come down to taking her in the morning. I know they're going to give her antibiotics or some medicine that will probably make her sicker. Any good suggestions are welcome.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you're doing the right thing taking her to the vets,especially if there is a virus going round.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I gave her a little pepto after I wrote this and she slept good up until now (2 1/2 hours later) and got me up again to go outside and poop and her stomachs going off. She really doesn't feel good. Vet time can't get here soon enough.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck,when Lily had the runs injection and meds and she was fine the next day


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you tried pumpkin?

If it is a virus antibiotics will not work. When BG had one we tried Olive Leaf as it kills a virus and it worked. They might be able to give her Reglan (think that's the name) to calm her stomach though.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> Have you tried pumpkin?
> 
> If it is a virus antibiotics will not work. When BG had one we tried Olive Leaf as it kills a virus and it worked. They might be able to give her Reglan (think that's the name) to calm her stomach though.


I thought about pumpkin, but she won't take food today and she's been leaving drippings of diarrhea for two days. This has been going on for two weeks, but I thought she was beating it last week cause some of her stools were firm. She's been throwing up clear liquid with grass in it since 1:30 this morning. I offered a little chicken broth, but she turned her nose up at it. I think she's sick enough now that warrants a vet visits and the thought of that makes me sick to my stomach. I'm going to take a diarrhea sample with me. I'll update if/when I find something out. I do have the Animals' Apawthecary OL-Immune. Do you think I could give it before we see the vet?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> I thought about pumpkin, but she won't take food today and she's been leaving drippings of diarrhea for two days. This has been going on for two weeks, but I thought she was beating it last week cause some of her stools were firm. She's been throwing up clear liquid with grass in it since 1:30 this morning. I offered a little chicken broth, but she turned her nose up at it. I think she's sick enough now that warrants a vet visits and the thought of that makes me sick to my stomach. I'm going to take a diarrhea sample with me. I'll update if/when I find something out. I do have the Animals' Apawthecary OL-Immune. Do you think I could give it before we see the vet?


I would take her to the Vet first and make sure it is not something more than a virus. If it is a virus them go with the OL Immune as it has Olive Leaf in it


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Christie. I suspect it's either the stomach virus or a parasite as strays poop in my yard and she's also been swimming in the lake when we go boating. I got an appointment for 9.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome! I was thinking parasite or virus too but since it is going on so long better safe than sorry!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have nothing constructive to add, I just wanted to wish you luck at the vets, and i hope Midgie is feeling better soon.
I add Slippery Elm to their diet if they have had upset tummies, it is great stuff.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have nothing constructive to add, I just wanted to wish you luck at the vets, and i hope Midgie is feeling better soon.
> I add Slippery Elm to their diet if they have had upset tummies, it is great stuff.


Good call I forgot about that one!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG! I just saw this! I'm so sorry you don't have a vet you have confidence in, but I really think this is vet-time. I wouldn't begin to know what to tell you to do. Gidget is taking Reglan once a day right now for vomiting. Let us know as soon as you know what the vet says, but if you don't feel comfortable with an antibiotic, have them explain to you exactly why they feel an antibiotic is necessary if they prescribe one--not just we're not sure what it is so here you go. The only thing is they may give Metronidozole for broad-spectrum stomach issues.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have nothing constructive to add, I just wanted to wish you luck at the vets, and i hope Midgie is feeling better soon.
> I add Slippery Elm to their diet if they have had upset tummies, it is great stuff.


Thank you WP!! I have all these things that you and Christy told me to use, but since Midgie hasn't been sick in so long, I forget I have them and what they're for. I need to make a go-to list.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got back and she has no temperature (which I knew), No parasites (Yay). The vet looked to be a new young vet tech and she was very nice. She was impressed with how strong Midgie's heart sounded. She said most small dogs have murmurs. They checked for dehydration, but Midgie always drinks. She prescribed "Diarrhea Mix" to be taken twice a day and Ondansetron for nausea as needed. I gave the Diarrhea Mix while we were still there and waited to make sure she tolerated it. Don't know when/if I'll give the Ondansetron, but it's peace of mind knowing I have it if she needs it. 
Since she doesn't have parasites, I guess it could be a virus, so when we got home, Midgie begged for breakfast. I gave her only a few chunks of beef with 3 drops of Olive Leaf OL-Immune Support. She is past out already and I think I'm about to do the same. Lol You guys don't know how much you mean to me being there with your great wisdom, experience and friendship!! I really appreciate it in a time of uncertainty. Thanks.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great to hear she is ok,hope all is ok from now on after the meds


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry to hear Midgie hasn't been feeling well. I don't really have any advice, but I hope she'll get better soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good News!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I might add that in humans a black tarry stool might mean blood. I assume that they tested for blood? Hopefully she'll be all better soon. 

My 4 dogs in the household have been passing something back and forth that had they have diarrhea. I brought a stool over, and it was negative. The vet asked me to try some probiotics. So far so good---no diarrhea for 24 hours now.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't think they tested for blood as nothing was ever said. So far so good after just one dose of the diarrhea med. I'll give the 2nd dose before bed or if she starts up again. I hope all your babies get to feeling better quick. I've tried to wipe all the areas where she went with vinegar, but when I get time, I need to disinfect the whole house just to be safe. This is a terrible virus.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

3 nights and still up all night. The diarrhea med seems to be working a little. The stools are a little firmer and have some tan coloring to them, but she still has a constant urge to poop and still leaving small blobs of poop here and there. Sometimes it looks likes she's straining which I would think there's not much poop left to poop that's why she's straining. I've been giving one pill a night of the nausea medicine which the directions say can be given 2-3 times a day every 8-12 hours. The last pill I gave was at 9 pm. Just wonder if it would be too early to give another one?! This is making me sick to my stomach. During the day, she's wagging her tail and seems to be on the mend, but at night, she acts sick to her stomach. Right now her tummy is sounding off, so I gave a little pepto. I've been giving probiotics and OL-immune, so I don't understand what's going on with her. Of course, she doesn't seem like she's getting better to me and it's Sunday morning when vets are closed. UGh!!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When she tested for parasites, would that test detect Giardia too? Or is there a special test for that? I am just so confused on what the heck is causing her bowel issues?! I haven't given nothing different. If she picked up something off the floor, I don't think she still be suffering from it this long. The only other thing I know to do before I can get her to the vet on Monday is test her urine pH to see where it's at. Don't know if a UTI or kidney infection would cause diarrhea like this tho.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry about poor Midge! We feel so bad for them when they are sick. I was just reading online about test for giardia. Apparently it is a fecal test that isn't always accurate. Sometimes the vet will just assess by the info given from the dogs owner. 

I hope she is well soon!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She's back to full blown diarrhea and not well at all. I'm going to try to find an emergency vet number.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if she hasn't got a blockage in her tummy ????I know when Lily was a puppy she ate soil and it lodged there and she had diarrhea


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

michele said:


> I'm wondering if she hasn't got a blockage in her tummy ????I know when Lily was a puppy she ate soil and it lodged there and she had diarrhea


I'm glad you mentioned that cause it crossed my mind. The only thing that I think could have blocked her is the ZP or the Primal Duck. I always give her the duck soaked in water but it's not fully saturated. What did they do for your puppy?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They gave her some kind of laxative and kept her overnight as she was so young when it happened.I always soak a few ZP the night before then top it up with non soaked for Dottie.Hope you find out was causing it,such a worry


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry Midgie is still sick!!!!! I don't have a clue what to tell you except if the ER vet is different from the one you last went to it would be worth a try if for nothing else a second opinion. I don't blame you for being upset when both holistic and traditional methods don't seem to be working. You and Midgie are in my prayers. Keep us posted and call me if you want to talk!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I'm so sorry Midgie isn't feeling well!! There has been a bad dog virus going on around here, 2 of my friend's dogs had them, 1 being Mimi's sister Alice. Thesymptoms were not eating, vomiting, and bad diarrhea. She had it for about 72 hours and then it passed. My friend Lindsey has an Italian greyhound who had the same thing happen to him and now he's better too. We had to cancel our play date bc I was afraid my guys were going to get it too.
I hope you can figure it out and she will.be on the mend soon! I feel so bad for you both! Thinking of you guys!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, had another fecal exam done at the Emerg. Vet clinic this time which was over an hour away. Also had an x-ray to check for blockage. No blockage. She said there was some bacterial overgrowth but not a substantial amount. She saw some gas. Everything looked pretty normal. They gave her Buprenex inj. (I think this one was for pain/discomfort) and a SubQ inj for fluids and Metronidazole antibiotics which I haven't give yet cause they told me not to feed her until about 5. Poor thing hasn't eat since yesterday afternoon and when we got home, she made it clear she was hungry. She slept good all the way home and I caught myself dosing several times. But we're home now and we'll see if this stuff helps. I don't really feel like a got a diagnosis; just forked out a ton of money "again." Of course the vet told me that raw wasn't a great option for Midgie since she had some bacterial overgrowth, so I told her that I didn't have many options with a dog that's allergic to just about everything. She did like the fact that the Primal and ZP are dehydrated and freeze-dried. Guess we'll see if it's going to be another restless night.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you checked her dog food for recalls?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm on the dogfood recall alert and haven't heart anything about Primal or ZP.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm still wondering if this is not an ulcer in the tummy. Black tarry stools usually mean 'old' blood. (meaning far up the intestinal tract, not red blood that is near the rectum) Can you check her gums and see if they are pink, not pale? Hopefully this is not the case, but it seems you have tested for everything else?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I really wish I had an answer. I was hoping the ER vet was going to offer a more definitive answer. I guess possibly it is a virus that will run it's course, and all you can do is treat the symptoms. Midgie is in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

susan davis said:


> I'm still wondering if this is not an ulcer in the tummy. Black tarry stools usually mean 'old' blood. (meaning far up the intestinal tract, not red blood that is near the rectum) Can you check her gums and see if they are pink, not pale? Hopefully this is not the case, but it seems you have tested for everything else?


I noticed both of the different vets-the first thing they did was check her gums. I've been checking them and they look pink. The only thing left to test is a blood diagnostic test. It's midnight and she's passing blood now. I think the antibiotics and chicken could have caused it. I've contacted the ER vet and they just say that they aren't here to know what's going on and it's up to me if I want to bring her back. I'm going to try to hold out and see if there's improvement by morning, otherwise I'll take her to another vet for blood work. She did eat some boiled chicken which made me happy, but I think the combination of finally eating and the antibiotics is irritating.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How much blood? Was it bright red or dark? Is she still throwing up? I know you are worried sick!!! I am worried too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

How is she this morning? Can she have yogurt and or pumpkin? 

There aren't any recalls on Primal or ZP that I have seen.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear that Midgie has not been well :-(. I hope you can get this figured out and that Midgie feels better soon.....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> How much blood? Was it bright red or dark? Is she still throwing up? I know you are worried sick!!! I am worried too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Last night at 8:20 she ate some boiled chicken for the first time in over 24 hours in which I was able to give her 1st dose of antibiotics. Only gave a little and gave a little more around 10:30. About 11:30, some diarrhea which was minimal but she drug her but across puppy pads and saw the light pink blood. That was the only time I saw the blood. she only threw up that one time early Friday morning clear liquid. Hasn't done it again. I'm taking off work today to rest and clean. The ER vet told me that it could take up to a week for the diarrhea to clear up.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> How is she this morning? Can she have yogurt and or pumpkin?
> 
> There aren't any recalls on Primal or ZP that I have seen.


I haven't tried yogurt or pumpkin because she's being really picky about what she'll eat. The only thing she'll eat right now is boiled chicken which I'm sure is a treat as I never give it. I'll try adding yogurt when she asked to eat again. I've been feeding a few pieces (4-6) small pieces about every 2 hours or when she ask. She laying here at my feet in her doggy bed. She refuses to sleep during the night. She sits/lays staring at me and jumps up at me every hour through the night. She doesn't seem to be in pain, but I know she doesn't feel well. She just had a bout of diarrhea around 30 minutes ago. I was wondering if I should be giving the Olive leaf too or should it not be mixed with antibiotics? Thanks for looking up the recalls. I usually get an email when a dogfood is recalled and post it right away to chi people. I know the chicken is light on her stomach, but I wonder how long is ok to keep her on that being it's an incomplete meal or should I start adding a little hydrated Primal Duck. Don't want to go too fast too soon. Maybe tomorrow. Thanks for caring Christie.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> I haven't tried yogurt or pumpkin because she's being really picky about what she'll eat. The only thing she'll eat right now is boiled chicken which I'm sure is a treat as I never give it. I'll try adding yogurt when she asked to eat again. I've been feeding a few pieces (4-6) small pieces about every 2 hours or when she ask. She laying here at my feet in her doggy bed. She refuses to sleep during the night. She sits/lays staring at me and jumps up at me every hour through the night. She doesn't seem to be in pain, but I know she doesn't feel well. She just had a bout of diarrhea around 30 minutes ago. I was wondering if I should be giving the Olive leaf too or should it not be mixed with antibiotics? Thanks for looking up the recalls. I usually get an email when a dogfood is recalled and post it right away to chi people. I know the chicken is light on her stomach, but I wonder how long is ok to keep her on that being it's an incomplete meal or should I start adding a little hydrated Primal Duck. Don't want to go too fast too soon. Maybe tomorrow. Thanks for caring Christie.


Olive leaf won't hurt but I would go as easy as possible with her right now. Food and fluids are most important. Keep up the chicken for awhile to give her tummy time to settle. the Yogurt will help with the antibiotics though so I would try to add it


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry, we are thinking of you all. It is such a helpless feeling when we don't know...


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I think you need to get away from the Ziwi Peak and Primal, honestly. They are high protein/fat/phosphorus. Not all dogs can handle that. My mini poodle went through a year of terrible tummy trouble as well, trying to feed him all the high protein foods, and I finally gave in and put him on a simple chicken/rice kibble (Precise Foundation) and overnight his stomach was better. I now feed him this kibble as a base and some fresh chicken stew that I make in a crock pot as a topper, but only just a spoonful, as too much more his belly gets angry again.

In your chi's case, I think I would ask for some Science Diet I/D. Yes, people think the ingredients are terrible, but it helps tummies very quickly. Let this poor baby's tummy heal for a while and then try a food that is not so rich. 

Worth a try, as you've tried many things already. 

Good luck with your baby. <3


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

shamrockmommy said:


> I think you need to get away from the Ziwi Peak and Primal, honestly. They are high protein/fat/phosphorus. Not all dogs can handle that. My mini poodle went through a year of terrible tummy trouble as well, trying to feed him all the high protein foods, and I finally gave in and put him on a simple chicken/rice kibble (Precise Foundation) and overnight his stomach was better. I now feed him this kibble as a base and some fresh chicken stew that I make in a crock pot as a topper, but only just a spoonful, as too much more his belly gets angry again.
> 
> In your chi's case, I think I would ask for some Science Diet I/D. Yes, people think the ingredients are terrible, but it helps tummies very quickly. Let this poor baby's tummy heal for a while and then try a food that is not so rich.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm afraid you may have a point there. I have pulled away from the ZP. Occasionally, I would give a few squares, but not too often. I could never give her Sci. Diet. I swore I would never put her back on over processed kibble again, but with her limited choices to what she can have, I've been considering it for a while now. When I would take her to my brothers, they feed something called 4 life kibble. Can't remember exact name, but they leave food out for their 2 boxers all the time and Midgie will stroll over there and eat some kibble. I never stopped her as I wanted to see how well she tolerated it and she has done fine the several times we've brought her over there. I asked if they'd give me a baggie of it and they gave me a Walmart bag of it. I do have a few pieces down, but she hasn't touched it yet. I may put her on this kibble when she gets better. She has a wonderful appetite since last night but only for boiled chicken. She knows what she needs, so I'm letting her call the shots! Lol Thank you for your input. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would only give her the boiled chicken & maybe the yogurt &/or a little pumpkin for at least a week. I dont think it will hurt her for that amount of time to only have that to eat. I dont think i would add anything else like ZP or Primal or such just yet for the sake of having a balanced diet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I would only give her the boiled chicken & maybe the yogurt &/or a little pumpkin for at least a week. I dont think it will hurt her for that amount of time to only have that to eat. I dont think i would add anything else like ZP or Primal or such just yet for the sake of having a balanced diet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's kinda what I was thinking but it helps to hear it from someone who knows. Thanks hon. Hope everything is great on your end. I'll try to give you a call sometime and catch up. Time for me to catch up on some sleep. Lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had an Irish Setter (50 yrs ago!) that got terrible diarrhea for weeks. I finally put papers down in the basement. A doctor that I worked with heard me complaining, and told me he had a doberman with the same problem. He recommended Wayne's Dog Food that I had to go to a special pet shop to get. Worked like a charm. Wayne's was one of the first 'good' kibbles back then. Seemed my dog needed some bulk? in her diet.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I know people don't like SD, I am one of them. I have had to use ID for my dogs from time to time, and it's like a miracle for their tummies, seriously. And it's only temporary. Think about how her belly must be feeling, and if the i/d works to at least calm things down for a week, what is there to lose? If it's "bad ingredients," My dogs happily eat "bad" things like grass, dead squirrels or birds, and poop. All kinds of poop. 

If it's 4Health, I had nothing but tummy trouble for my dogs when I tried it. 

I really like Precise Naturals (Foundation or Sensicare), it's a very simple recipe, very easy to digest, comes in dry or cans. 

Anyway, I hope her belly is better soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What is she allergic to again?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> What is she allergic to again?


Supposedly chicken, lamb, barley, turkey, soy. It has been evident over the years that she's not allergic to the chicken, but what's in the chicken (hormones, antibiotics, etc.) I've been feeding grass fed organic chicken that I get from Walmart and she hasn't had any reactions. But I've only ever given her minimal amount now and then until now.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How's Midgie this evening?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would keep up with the small meals for now and just watch her. How is she today?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...p-your-dog%92s-diarrhea-fast.html#post2082585


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Checking on Midgie!! Hope she's doing better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Getting worried now,haven't heard anything LISA!!!!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Me too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

just reading about poor little Midge this morning...I hope she is feeling better...you may need to take her to a gastro specialist for a more advanced assessment...Bella always liked sweet potato..it is easy on the tummy, nutritious and helps firm up stool...


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

I need an update! I hope she's better!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You all are too sweet!! Somewhat better, no more diarrhea, but now it seems like she's swinging the other way with hard small pea size poops. Not much, but her butt is itchy. She's been dragging it. I've been putting coconut oil on it to soothe it, hoping it's just where she had the diarrhea, but worried it might be the antibiotics. Not really sure. During the day, she seems and acts like she feels better, but at night she's still getting me up. Last night she woke me up and her tummy was making noises. I thought it was gas, but realized it was hunger after I gave some chicken. Don't know why she's so hungry. I've been feeding about 4-5 chunks of boiled chicken with yogurt about 5-6 times throughout the day. I bought some white rice today hoping that it would give her a more filled-up feeling and gave it to her tonight. Well see how it goes. All-in-all, I'm a little more relaxed that there is progress. I love you all!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's great to hear she's on the mend!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay! The first night in I-don't-know-how-long that she slept the whole night. Guess the little bit of rice helped to fill her belly. I can't give her any more rice, cause I think it may be constipating her and I don't want to go from diarrhea to constipation. Lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Could it be the medication more than the rice? I think I remember you saying her poo was pellet-like. It may take some time for the meds to get out of her system. Or you could just give the rice for her PM meal to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sprinkle some Slippery Elm on her meals, it is great for both diarrhoea and constipation as it soothes and lubricates the whole bowel. So glad she is feeling better


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe give some of the Coconut oil to her on her food? Just a few drops at first though.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

Antibiotics can be constipating as well. 

Glad she's doing better, phew!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Everything has been going great up until now. Now solid poops, eating, playing. She just got me up with her stomach sounding off and laying on my lap shaking. What the heck can be wrong? Guess we're going back to the vet this morning. Ugh. Looking like she made need to see a gastro.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh no ! poor baby,hope they get it sorted for her and you.Good luck at the vets


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea, me too. Just when I was feeling better thinking she just had a bad virus or something, it hits again and now I'm getting worried.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes seeing a specialist is the thing to do. You've done everything else.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think I found a good vet. They did blood work and found the pancreas was a little inflamed and intestines had some thickening. She said that had I brought Midgie to her when this started that she would have hospitalized her with these blood test results, but she didn't feel a need to since there was improvement with the antibiotics. She gave her SubQ fluids for slight dehydration and a nausea injection and wants me to continue her on a bland diet. She wants me to bring her back on Monday for a repeat blood test and another injection of the SubQ fluids. Her stools are normal in color, size and consistency. She hasn't had anymore diarrhea since last Monday! Yay! She's eating good. Poor thing didn't get to rest today with all the excitement from us having a B-Day party for my twins, but she'll have plenty of peace-and-quiet tomorrow. Haha. She also told me to get Milacon drops (for infants-it's like Gas x) and give as much as I need to cause it won't hurt her and you can't over do it. She also wants me to give her a nausea pill for the next two days no matter what. Not sure what's caused all this, but she said it could have been anything and since I haven't given her nothing new, it could have been something my kids or us dropped. Any how, we'll see how it goes tonight and this week. Hopefully, I won't need a specialist.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Keep letting us know how she's doing, and how things go on Monday.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sound like you've found the perfect vet,fingers crossed


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoping for continued improvement! Keep posting, I always worry with these guys.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Such a roller coaster ride. She woke me up this morning with a very mean tummy sounding off. Wouldn't touch food until about 3pm. She looked pitiful, scrunched up and shaking. I was so worried and torn about whether or not I needed to run her to EV. Gave her the Gas X drops, but they seemed to take forever calming her stomach. 8:45 Monday morning can't come soon enough. Gave her some noodles from a cup-of-noodle soup to see if she'd eat and she did. Because of high salt content, I didn't give her much and boiled some angel hair pasta for her. It perked her right up and she's a totally different dog right now. It's making me crazy. I'm just going to give Gas X before we hit the bed tonight and see if that helps to keep her tummy calm all night. I'm also warming her boiled chicken and noodles up instead of just giving it out of the fridge. Don't know if that makes a difference or not, but worth a try.


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

Home-Prepared Dog & Cat Diets

Make her some of these recipes from here or put her on I/D and see if that helps her. Wonder if she has chronic pancreatitis? I know Science Diet is "bad" according to everyone on the inter webs, but... if it helps her not be miserable, is it really so "bad?" 

The website has recipes for tummy issues and pancreatitis too, and they're easy to make.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

shamrockmommy said:


> Home-Prepared Dog & Cat Diets
> 
> Make her some of these recipes from here or put her on I/D and see if that helps her. Wonder if she has chronic pancreatitis? I know Science Diet is "bad" according to everyone on the inter webs, but... if it helps her not be miserable, is it really so "bad?"
> 
> ...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I read the article that Shamrock's Mommy posted, and I agree with her. I would definitely pick out one of the the recipes you think Midgie will eat and make that for her. I would also be sure and ask the vet about giving her a rest from the high fat foods she gets for her one PM meal. They would scare me right now with an inflamed pancreas.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I read the article that Shamrock's Mommy posted, and I agree with her. I would definitely pick out one of the the recipes you think Midgie will eat and make that for her. I would also be sure and ask the vet about giving her a rest from the high fat foods she gets for her one PM meal. They would scare me right now with an inflamed pancreas.


She was feeling pretty bad yesterday. I got her to eat some noodles around 4 pm. Didn't want to give her too many of those noodles because of the salt content, so I made her some angel hair pasta without the salt. Still feeding small meals frequently if she'll take it. Added some warm chicken broth with boiled chicken to some noodles and she loved it. Gave her some Gas X drops before we hit the bed and "Knock on wood", it's a wonderful morning so far. No tummy noises, she sleeping comfortable on my lap. Get a vet appoint. this morning at 8:45 for some blood work. I will definitely avoid fatty foods for a while. I'll let you know how it goes at the vet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just wanted to wish you both well and that the vet trip is a positive one. I haven't commented for a while because i can't add anything that will help, but I have been thinking about you and Midgie a lot. xxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I just wanted to wish you both well and that the vet trip is a positive one. I haven't commented for a while because i can't add anything that will help, but I have been thinking about you and Midgie a lot. xxx


Aw!! That means a lot Stella & Christie! Well, I have good news! (Yay!) The vet didn't feel she needed a 2nd blood test because the first blood test was a good one with just an elevated RBC due to dehydration and inflammation. She doesn't believe it's the food or that I need to put her on a no-fat or low-fat diet because she's been eating the food for so long. She thinks a bacterial infection or Midgie eating something she wasn't supposed to caused this. She does want me to keep feeding bland food for the rest of the week and she gave her another injection of SubQ fluids. She wants me to call tomorrow with the progress. In turn tho, I do think I'm going to limit high fat foods like the Primal duck. I've got some S&C rabbit coming that I'll feed her and later might have a little duck once and a while. Well, time to go to work and let her rest. Lol She's loving her angel hair pasta with chicken brother and boiled chicken. It's a nice change for her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad you had a good vet appt today. Did the vet give her any antibiotics for the bacterial infection? (assuming it was something like colitis caused from bacterial overgrowth?) My vet will give metronidazole in those cases...I actually have some on hand for when an issue arises where they can't get tummies sorted out on their own. I would also only feed boiled chicken & rice (I often just use baby rice cereal & Stella & Chewys chicken which works very well too as I don't always have time to boil chicken LOL)....seems to calm their tummies pretty quickly. After tummy is better start slowly adding back in their regular food slowly over a 2-3 day period. You can also add in some plain pedialyte to keep her hydrated since her electrolyes seemed to have gone off a bit. That will help after she has absorbed the subq fluids....

Hope she is 100% soon though. I hate when they are feeling under the weather.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Lsest us know how she is getting on. Vet app't today?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woohoo great news


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

MChis said:


> Glad you had a good vet appt today. Did the vet give her any antibiotics for the bacterial infection? (assuming it was something like colitis caused from bacterial overgrowth?) My vet will give metronidazole in those cases...I actually have some on hand for when an issue arises where they can't get tummies sorted out on their own. I would also only feed boiled chicken & rice (I often just use baby rice cereal & Stella & Chewys chicken which works very well too as I don't always have time to boil chicken LOL)....seems to calm their tummies pretty quickly. After tummy is better start slowly adding back in their regular food slowly over a 2-3 day period. You can also add in some plain pedialyte to keep her hydrated since her electrolyes seemed to have gone off a bit. That will help after she has absorbed the subq fluids....
> 
> Hope she is 100% soon though. I hate when they are feeling under the weather.


Yea, the vet I took her to last week gave her the Metronidole which helped. I think the infection is what caused the pancreatitis and thickening of the intestines and the diarrhea left her slightly dehydrated. I've started giving her some angel hair pasta or rice with chicken broth and boiled chicken. She didn't have to have any more blood work today. She just gave her another injection of SubQ fluids and wants me to keep her on the boiled chicken for another 4-5 days then gradually start introducing her food back to her. It's so awful when they feel bad cause they can't tell you exactly what's bothering them and they're worse then a baby. She just followed me around in a humped up way cause her tummy hurt wanting me to hold and snuggle her and unfortunately there's housework and kids to tend to. Lol But I've been giving tons of hugs and kisses. She's doing fantastic today (knock-on-wood). The infant gas drops (Milacon) has been a godsend. Wished I had knew of them long ago instead of giving pepto that has aspirin in it. Vet said to give the infant dose but if she needs more, that's fine cause you can't over do it with these drops. I think I may have finally found a caring, knowledgable, experienced vet that's not too far from home, but hopefully I won't need their service again. Haha


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So thankful for the good vet visit!!! And so thankful you are happy with her.  That helps so much. Keep posting, but I really feel that Midgie is well on her way to being on the mend.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> Yea, the vet I took her to last week gave her the Metronidole which helped. I think the infection is what caused the pancreatitis and thickening of the intestines and the diarrhea left her slightly dehydrated. I've started giving her some angel hair pasta or rice with chicken broth and boiled chicken. She didn't have to have any more blood work today. She just gave her another injection of SubQ fluids and wants me to keep her on the boiled chicken for another 4-5 days then gradually start introducing her food back to her. It's so awful when they feel bad cause they can't tell you exactly what's bothering them and they're worse then a baby. She just followed me around in a humped up way cause her tummy hurt wanting me to hold and snuggle her and unfortunately there's housework and kids to tend to. Lol But I've been giving tons of hugs and kisses. She's doing fantastic today (knock-on-wood). The infant gas drops (Milacon) has been a godsend. Wished I had knew of them long ago instead of giving pepto that has aspirin in it. Vet said to give the infant dose but if she needs more, that's fine cause you can't over do it with these drops. I think I may have finally found a caring, knowledgable, experienced vet that's not too far from home, but hopefully I won't need their service again. Haha


Yes, Mylicon drops are great. I've used them with newborn puppies that are having some gas/digestion issues. Sounds like you have some great vets there which is so nice! I'm so glad she seems to be having a good day--hope it continues!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad it is good news, and finally finding a vet you can trust is brilliant.
Big kisses to sweet Midgie xxx


----------

